# Duck Boat



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey guys,

I’m looking to buy a boat to use for a duck boat project.. I am 6'5 and weight about 300 lbs and I'm wondering what a good size boat for me and one or two buddies would be? I’m looking to buy a basic boat and paint and do all the lights and stuff my self...also what is a good size mud motor?? and would you recommend buying one or building it? any ideas of where i can get a cheap boat ? :lol:


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

One big enough you can take my 6'7" 295lb butt out in with ya? :lol:


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

HAHA fair enough..... we will build one big one.... how much money you got


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would get a 16 to 18 footer. with no smaller 27 hp for the 16 and no bigger then a 35 for the 16. for the 18 I would go no smaller then the 35.I got my boat and trailer for around 3000 on 1700 south and 900 west in salt lake. cant think of the name right now.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Kingpennington said:


> HAHA fair enough..... we will build one big one.... how much money you got


Married with three kids so that should tell ya about my cash flow :roll:


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I would get a 16 to 18 footer. with no smaller 27 hp for the 16 and no bigger then a 35 for the 16. for the 18 I would go no smaller then the 35.I got my boat and trailer for around 3000 on 1700 south and 900 west in salt lake. cant think of the name right now.


Awesome, thanks for the info... I will have to go down there and take a look. was it complete ? and do they make them there?


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

utahbigbull said:


> Kingpennington said:
> 
> 
> > HAHA fair enough..... we will build one big one.... how much money you got
> ...


Im married with one and another on the way lol...... looks like we will not be building a boat but we will be selling all our waterfowl equipment :evil:


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Kingpennington said:


> utahbigbull said:
> 
> 
> > Kingpennington said:
> ...


Or make the wife make do with less ha ha. Congrats on the little one in the oven!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

As mentioned above, at least a 16x48 boat and 25-35 HP mudmotor. Anything smaller and you will not be happy with performance, especially when you are talking 3 guys, gear, decoys and maybe a dog. dkhntrdstn, wileywapiti and myself all run 16x48 with 25-27 HP longtail motors and have no problem hauling 3 guys and gear. I would like to slap a 35 HP Hyperdrive on mine though to see what it does.


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks guys!!! I'm looking to start this project asap so if you see any boats around let m know.... what about the motor...are you guys running home made motors or is it better just to go buy a long tail??


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

For me, I would either buy a production motor or one from Kev, if he will build one for you.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=43969&p=447583&hilit=kev#p447583

However, my good friend Pumpgunner on here has build a motor and it does great. He has built a couple boats now as well.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=44021&p=448050&hilit=pumpgunner#p448050

I would highly recommend talking with both KEV and Pumpgunner if you are interested in building your own.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

We run Mudbuddy's and Beavertail motors. I think you would be money ahead to look for a name brand motor that carries parts and warranty. I have seen way too many homemade mudmotors that have problems. I'm sure there are those who are capable of building one, but I would recommend a name brand frame with a name brand motor. JMO! 
There are a bunch of manufacturers out there. Here's a few.
Mudbuddy
Beavertail
Go Devil
Pro Drive
Stumpjumper
Gatortail
Scavenger
Dixie Mudmotors
and probably a bunch more I can't think of right now.


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the in put.... Im going to be looking for a boat and I have sent PM's to kev and Pumpgunner and I will make a decision on what motor to go with down the line... So is there a preferred blind for these builds or are they all comparable?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't use a blind anymore. I had the Cabelas northern flight grass blind on mine for a while. Definitely not as good as the Mudbuddy blinds. I just drive the boat in the phrag and it covers the boat fine. It's much easier to get deep in the phrag now that I put Gator Glide on the bottom of the boat.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Sent you a PM King.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

My only word of advice is to buy the biggest, nicest rig you can afford. that way you dont ever look back and think "should I have gone bigger?" I only have a little 16hp motor on a 1436 and I love that little sucker to death. at times I wish I would have gone with a bigger boat and bigger motor, but for what I use it for it works perfectly.


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I would get a 16 to 18 footer. with no smaller 27 hp for the 16 and no bigger then a 35 for the 16. for the 18 I would go no smaller then the 35.I got my boat and trailer for around 3000 on 1700 south and 900 west in salt lake. cant think of the name right now.


+1 
Definitely don't go smaller than 16. I think the place Dustin is talking about is Marine Products (judging by the address). I bought a new boat and trailer there this year as well. I bought the Alumacraft 16x48 jon. I got a break on the price of the boat by buying a new, but 2-model year old boat that had been sitting on their lot for a year or two. I added headlights, navigation lights, a Mud Buddy fastgrass blind and a 35HP Mud Buddy Super Longtail. Most of your cost will be in your engine, so just decide what you want and what you are willing to spend and look around on KSL or this forum (new or used).


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

Awesome. Im going to have to go down there and see what they have. Im thinking no smaller then18 foot but i would not mind a little bigger.. and i want 35 hp Min.... Im not in a rush to build the boat but im looking to start ASAP so I can have it done for next season.


----------

